# Hibiscus Pee, Any Suggestions?



## RegionRat (Jan 10, 2013)

I picked up a few pounds of any Hibiscus and 10lbs Piloncillo, Mexican Brown Sugar, at the local Mexican market. Was thinking of using it to make my next batch pf Skeeter Pee.

Any input would be helpful.

RR


----------



## RevA (Jun 25, 2021)

RegionRat said:


> I picked up a few pounds of any Hibiscus and 10lbs Piloncillo, Mexican Brown Sugar, at the local Mexican market. Was thinking of using it to make my next batch pf Skeeter Pee.
> 
> Any input would be helpful.
> 
> RR


Ever make it?


----------



## Ty520 (Jul 23, 2021)

I would do 1-2 oz of hibiscus per gallon, cold-steeped for 24 hours in secondary


----------

